# RR: 5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (The Marriage of Figaro), K. 492 (2015 update)



## Trout

*1.	E. Kleiber (cond.), della Casa, Siepi, Danco, Poell, Corena, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(1955)










2.	Giulini (cond.), Taddei, Schwarzkopf, Moffo, Cossotto, Wächter, Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus	(1989)










3.	Jacobs (cond.), Gens, Ciofi, Kirchschlager, Regazzo, Keenlyside, Concerto Köln, Cologne Collegium Vocale	(2001)










4.	Solti (cond.), Te Kanawa, Popp, Von Stade, Ramey, Allen, Moll, London Philharmonic Orchestra, London Opera Chorus	(1981)










5.	Böhm (cond.), Prey, Mathis, Janowitz, Fischer-Dieskau, Troyanos, Berlin Deutsche Oper Orchestra & Chorus	(1968)










6.	Gardiner (cond.), Terfel, Hagley, Martinpelto, Gilfry, Stephen, English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir	(1993)










7.	Gui (cond.), Jurinac, Sciutti, Stevens, Sinclair, Cuenod, Glyndebourne Festival Orchestra & Chorus	(1955)










8.	C. Davis (cond.), Wixell, Norman, Freni, Ganzarolli, Minton, BBC Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1971)










9.	Östman (cond.), Salomaa, Bonney, Hagegard, Augér, Nafé, Jones, Feller, Gimenez, Drottingholm Court Theatre Orchestra & Chorus	(1988)










10.	Levine (cond.), Furlanetto, Upshaw, Te Kanawa, Hampson, Von Otter, Troyanos, Metropolitan Opera Orchestra & Chorus	(1990)










DVDs: 
1. Pappano (cond.), McVicar (dir.), Schrott, Persson, Finley, Röschmann, Shaham, Royal Opera House Covent Garden Orchestra & Chorus	(2006)

2. Pritchard (cond.), Hall (dir.), Skram, Cotrubas, Te Kanawa, Luxon, Stade, Rintzler, Condo, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Glyndebourne Chorus (1973)

3. Haitink (cond.), Medcalf (dir.), Finley, Hagley, Schmidt, Fleming, Todorovitch, Hillhouse, Tear, Röhrl, Gritton, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Glyndebourne Chorus (1994)

4. Böhm (cond.), Ponnelle (dir.), Prey, Freni, Fischer-Dieskau, Te Kanawa, Ewing, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus (1976)

5. Gardiner (cond.), Mille (dir.), Terfel, Hagley, Gilfry, Martinpelto, English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir (1993)

6. Böhm (cond.), Rennert (dir.), Wixell, Watson, Grist, Berry, Thaw, Kelemen, Bence, Mathis, Hirte, Aselford, Pfeifle, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus (1966) 
*

Condensed Listing: 
1.	E. Kleiber (cond.), della Casa, Siepi, Danco, Poell, Corena, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(1955)
2.	Giulini (cond.), Taddei, Schwarzkopf, Moffo, Cossotto, Wächter, Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus	(1989)
3.	Jacobs (cond.), Gens, Ciofi, Kirchschlager, Regazzo, Keenlyside, Concerto Köln, Cologne Collegium Vocale	(2001)
4.	Solti (cond.), Te Kanawa, Popp, Von Stade, Ramey, Allen, Moll, London Philharmonic Orchestra, London Opera Chorus	(1981)
5.	Böhm (cond.), Prey, Mathis, Janowitz, Fischer-Dieskau, Troyanos, Berlin Deutsche Oper Orchestra & Chorus	(1968)
6.	Gardiner (cond.), Terfel, Hagley, Martinpelto, Gilfry, Stephen, English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir	(1993)
7.	Gui (cond.), Jurinac, Sciutti, Stevens, Sinclair, Cuenod, Glyndebourne Festival Orchestra & Chorus	(1955)
8.	C. Davis (cond.), Wixell, Norman, Freni, Ganzarolli, Minton, BBC Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1971)
9.	Östman (cond.), Salomaa, Bonney, Hagegard, Augér, Nafé, Jones, Feller, Gimenez, Drottingholm Court Theatre Orchestra & Chorus	(1988)
10.	Levine (cond.), Furlanetto, Upshaw, Te Kanawa, Hampson, Von Otter, Troyanos, Metropolitan Opera Orchestra & Chorus	(1990)

DVDs: 
1. Pappano (cond.), McVicar (dir.), Schrott, Persson, Finley, Röschmann, Shaham, Royal Opera House Covent Garden Orchestra & Chorus	(2006)	
2. Pritchard (cond.), Hall (dir.), Skram, Cotrubas, Te Kanawa, Luxon, Stade, Rintzler, Condo, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Glyndebourne Chorus (1973) 
3. Haitink (cond.), Medcalf (dir.), Finley, Hagley, Schmidt, Fleming, Todorovitch, Hillhouse, Tear, Röhrl, Gritton, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Glyndebourne Chorus (1994) 
4. Böhm (cond.), Ponnelle (dir.), Prey, Freni, Fischer-Dieskau, Te Kanawa, Ewing, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus (1976) 
5. Gardiner (cond.), Mille (dir.), Terfel, Hagley, Gilfry, Martinpelto, English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir (1993) 
6. Böhm (cond.), Rennert (dir.), Wixell, Watson, Grist, Berry, Thaw, Kelemen, Bence, Mathis, Hirte, Aselford, Pfeifle, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus (1966)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

